# BIG changes ahead for KFC



## pacanis (Apr 5, 2013)

And anyone who likes to eat "traditional" chicken 
No bones about it: KFC goes boneless

I can see me ordering the new boneless chicken for lunch on the move, or as I'm passing through that area. I think it would still be messy to eat while driving though. But to eventually phase out traditional bone-in/skin-on chicken... I don't know... It just seems so wrong.
Fortunately the town store makes a good copycat KFC fried chicken.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 5, 2013)

Hmmmmm

I can see it being a good thing for little kids in that the bones are gone, but that's about it.

No bone, no skin, more money.

Nope .. they already charge way more than I think is reasonable.

Like Pac said ... the local grocery store does an excellent clone of KFC - actually we like it better because it's never greasy - and it's way less money.

Even their "coupons" don't make their meals or chicken only very affordable ... I think the Colonel would be very unhappy with KFC today.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 5, 2013)

Considering that I've gone 50+ years without ever having once eaten at KFC, I don't see any big changes coming my way.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2013)

Soylent Green!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 5, 2013)

I can see it being good for kids, too, LMB. 
I just wish they'd leave their original offering alone. Maybe it will go the way of Coke and come back reborn... KFC Classic, lol.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 5, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Soylent Green!


 
 
Exactly! Without the bones, how will we know what we are eating?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2013)

In the introduction to the video, the President said it was a new product.  To me that doesn't mean it replaces all other existing products.

I like KFC extra crispy.  I like it on the bone.  That's the way you're supposed to eat fried chicken.  Not saying I wouldn't buy the boneless if convenience was important, such as when you're on the go.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Exactly! Without the bones, how will we know what we are eating?



The article said it would be made of whole muscle.

I used to love KFC. Lately, the gravy seemed to have less flavor,  so I started going to Church's and I like theirs better.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 5, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> The article said it would be made of whole muscle.
> 
> I used to love KFC. Lately, the gravy seemed to have less flavor, so I started going to Church's and I like theirs better.


 
I never liked their mashed potatoes and gravy. I ate it, but only because it was part of the meal. I meant to ask Snip and Kylie if theirs was different in the other hemisphere... maybe they use real potatoes or something.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't see anywhere that they are replacing their traditional offerings, just offering something new.

I rarely eat there, because #1 my SO is sensitive to MSG, so he doesn't eat there, and #2 most of our KFC here are a bit run down, and kind of scruffy looking.  There is one near my work that's decent, but I haven't been there in quite a while.

I would order the boneless, since I usually order the tenders.  I think that it is a nice offering, but here in the south, chicken on the bone is a staple, that's the way that the majority likes to eat it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't had KFC in years. The one in my hometown is run by a high-school friend, but I never think of eating KFC. It used to be a place I'd stop when on road trips, but now I usually pack a cooler. I know what goes on in commercial kitchens and am not sure I want to eat food that comes out of a large kitchen and is shipped across the country, just sayin'.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Exactly! Without the bones, how will we know what we are eating?


 
I've heard some chain food places are serving donkey, monkey and horse meat. Perhaps KFC has also decided to serve road kill 

They should leave the bones in. Kids can eat nuggets and popcorn chicken!


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I never liked their mashed potatoes and gravy. I ate it, but only because it was part of the meal. I meant to ask Snip and Kylie if theirs was different in the other hemisphere... maybe they use real potatoes or something.


 
Nope! Ours is also made with potato flakes. My mom hated mashing potatoes so that's what we got at home. Maybe that's why I like it? Reminds me of mom. I like the gravy more than the actual mash, I always ask for a bowl with lots of gravy!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 5, 2013)

i hoped this was about letting us know they decided to reduce the salt.  It's so salty I can't eat it.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 5, 2013)

After rereading the article, perhaps they _are_ still going to stick with traditional fried chicken. The title of the article, "going boneless" and this "a big bucket filled with fried chicken legs, thighs and breasts on the bone -- may ultimately be banished to the dust-heap of fast-food lore. Replacing it: boneless white and dark meat chicken chunks about twice the size of tenders --", led me to believe they were phasing out bone-in chicken. 
Maybe they are simply making a big push for it and seeing how things go. I rarely go there either (not for health reasons though), but that would be as drastic a change as MacDonalds giving up their quarter pounder or big mac. Whether you eat their or not, some traditions define a business. Especially a fried chicken business.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Just checked our take out menu. We've already got the boneless chicken option but they do both.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Considering that I've gone 50+ years without ever having once eaten at KFC, I don't see any big changes coming my way.



 Steve...never??

You are very good!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

I will miss the Wicked Wings 

I do like the idea of eating their chicken off the bone...but in saying that I also like their boneless chicken fillets such a the ones in their burgers...so I guess as long as it is the same taste, I can live with it 

Will be different though!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

I wonder if the Australian chains of KFC will follow?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 5, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Steve...never??
> 
> You are very good!



Well, I don't know about THAT. 

But no, I've never had KFC. And the last time I had McDonald's or Burger King was 8 years ago.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

Steve, is the reason you have never had KFC because you just dont have any interest in their chicken, or because you think it is bad for you?

I am just interested to know


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2013)

I  used to like KFC once in a while. The last time we had it, it was just plain nasty.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 5, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I used to like KFC once in a while. The last time we had it, it was just plain nasty.


 
It's really been hit or miss over in the city by me, too. One store had a rep for a hospital visit after eating there.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I  used to like KFC once in a while. The last time we had it, it was just plain nasty.



What was wrong with it Taxy?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> It's really been hit or miss over in the city by me, too. One store had a rep for a hospital visit after eating there.



That doesn't sound too good


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2013)

My experience with KFC has been positive so far.  I enjoy their fried chicken.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

Me too Andy, we have never had any issues with them


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> What was wrong with it Taxy?


It just didn't taste good. Stirling's was soggy and rubbery instead of crispy and it was bland.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mom worked for KFC a very long time ago, she was their master chicken fryer at the time.  The KFC in Laramie, WY was still serving good food 6 years ago...that was the last time we ate there.  I wandered into the KFC here one day about 19 years ago...I left without ordering and have never gone back.  It was filthy and the chicken looked horrible.

Not many places with good fried chicken around here, I make do with rotisserie from Costco.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

taxlady said:


> It just didn't taste good. Stirling's was soggy and rubbery instead of crispy and it was bland.



No, doesnt sound good at all


----------



## buckytom (Apr 5, 2013)

i haven't had kfc in probably a decade, but not that's not because i'm above eating fast food fried chicken once in a blue moon. there's just better choices.

we have lots of popeye's around (which are only slightly better than kfc) but you have to go there within a half hour of their opening to be sure that it'll be good. any later and it's a crap shoot. you have to get lucky to get something that's been fried and immediately served to you. usually it's been sitting around for a while getting soggy and rubbery. yuk.

but there are a number of small chains like crown chicken in harlem, and chicken delight, and the chicken and rib crib in jersey that make really good fried chicken. 

the chicken and rib crib will fry your chicken as you order it if it's not during the lunch or dinner rush, so it's super fresh, hot, and crispy.

btw, has anyone else noticed that many popeye's fried chicken places are changing their signs to say popeye's louisiana kitchen?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2013)

buckytom said:


> ...btw, has anyone else noticed that many popeye's fried chicken places are changing their signs to say popeye's louisiana kitchen?



Back in the late 80s/early 90s there were a few Popeye's around here.  I really enjoyed their red beans and rice and spicy fried chicken.  Sadly, they haven't been around for quite a while.

The recent ads for 'Pope Yes' chicken have been emphasizing the Louisiana connection.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 6, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Steve, is the reason you have never had KFC because you just dont have any interest in their chicken, or because you think it is bad for you?
> 
> I am just interested to know


I've never eaten fried chicken. To be quite honest, I don't care for deep-fried foods and deep-fried foods don't seem to like me, either. I used to eat french fries way back when, but starting about ten or so years ago, I went through a period where every time I ate something like that I felt physically ill afterward. I don't know if it was my body trying to tell me something or if it was all in my head but, regardless, there isn't any point in eating food that makes you feel bad.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 6, 2013)

steve, have you ever had a hangover?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 6, 2013)

buckytom said:


> steve, have you ever had a hangover?


It's been awhile. I can't remember the last time I drank enough to have a hangover. I'm pretty much a one and done drinker these days.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 6, 2013)

you have my enduring respect for that.

most people, including myself, have little self control in such matters.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 6, 2013)

*I ate the bones, I ate the bones!!!*


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 6, 2013)

kleenex said:


> I ate the bones, I ate the bones!!!



Just now?


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> i hoped this was about letting us know they decided to reduce the salt.  It's so salty I can't eat it.



Me too Z!! Actually, I'm shocked it's too salty for me as I'm a real salt lover and use way too much of it, but KFC is just over the top with salt!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2013)

kleenex said:


> *I ate the bones, I ate the bones!!!*


Why?


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 6, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Just now?


 
She can't talk they are stuck in her throat !!

Actually that part of the campaign kind of bothers me as it will appeal to little kids very quickly and they may try to eat the bones of the chicken that is not boneless !


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 6, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> She can't talk they are stuck in her throat !!
> 
> Actually that part of the campaign kind of bothers me as it will appeal to little kids very quickly and they may try to eat the bones of the chicken that is not boneless !



  So it's part of the commercial I haven't seen.  Thought it was Kleenex's hangover remedy....


----------



## kleenex (Apr 6, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> So it's part of the commercial I haven't seen.  Thought it was Kleenex's hangover remedy....



Someone did not click on the link in the OP...


----------



## Addie (Apr 6, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I never liked their mashed potatoes and gravy. I ate it, but only because it was part of the meal. I meant to ask Snip and Kylie if theirs was different in the other hemisphere... maybe they use real potatoes or something.


 
They do use instant potatoes here. I once got potato soup. Too much liquid added to the instant. 

About twice a year I get a hankering for some KFC. But I only want a couple of pieces. They can keep the sides. Even their biscuits. And the gravy leaves alot to be desired. No chicken flavor, too much flour flavor. Spike brought me a ten piece offering a couple of months back. I think that was my last hankering. I was disappointed in the whole meal. Greasy and tasteless. And I was left with a pile of bones to dispose of to keep the little critters from wanting to make this apartment home. 

I am old enough to remember when they first came out. You didn't have choices. You got what they gave you. And no wings were included as a piece. Wings were used for large party orders. They were the "go to" for Super Bowl Sunday. Bone in or Boneless, it is still fried chicken. I can go boneless if necessary. As long as it is part of the leg and with the skin on. You are going to pay more for the boneless. More skilled labor to remove the bone. 

Our original KFC building is now a Dunkin' Donut building still with the original roof. 

What has taken off in these here parts is Poco Something or other. A Spanish Chicken fast food place. They have traffic going in and out all day long. Another big competitor for KFC to look out for.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 6, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've never eaten fried chicken. To be quite honest, I don't care for deep-fried foods and deep-fried foods don't seem to like me, either. I used to eat french fries way back when, but starting about ten or so years ago, I went through a period where every time I ate something like that I felt physically ill afterward. I don't know if it was my body trying to tell me something or if it was all in my head but, regardless, there isn't any point in eating food that makes you feel bad.



That is no good that you feel so bad after deep fried food...but in a way it is...you would be much healthier without it


----------

